
Consumer Group’s Test Finds Lead, Cadmium in Some Chocolate Treats - aburan28
http://pittsburgh.cbslocal.com/2016/03/24/consumer-groups-test-finds-lead-cadmium-in-some-popular-chocolate-treats/
======
CarolineW
I wonder if this is related to the reports from seven months ago that Soylent
has unacceptable levels of lead and cadmium. It may be that they have
ingredients in common, and the lead and cadmium come from those.

========

    
    
        A corporate watchdog says Soylent
        contains unsafe levels of lead and
        cadmium (qz.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10078698](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10078698)

========

    
    
        Watchdog group says Soylent’s cadmium
        and lead levels violate CA law
        (arstechnica.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10071723](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10071723)

========

    
    
        Lead and Cadmium in Soylent (yahoo.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10063682](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10063682)

